# Sierra Nevada Team Bike



## fosbibr

Saw this while perusing this morning. Seems too good to be true. If I hadn't just bought xmas gifts for others............ it would fit. 

https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/246433479.html

Eddy Merckx Premium Team Bike Kodak Sierra Nevada Team - $1300

The frame is an Eddy Merckx Premium Sloping Model. Size 51/56.5 which is equivalent to a 57-58cm. It is made of scandium and aluminum with an easton carbon fork with carbon steerer. The top tube is effective 57cm. With a 72 seat angle. It also is center BB to Center top tube a 51cm however, effectively it is a 56.5 center BB to effective top tube center.



SRAM Force Shifters 
SRAM Force Brakes 
SRAM Force Derailurs 
SRAM Chain 
SRAM-SHIMANO 11-23 Cassette 
SRAM Rival 172.5 Crankset with 53/39 Rings / Italian Threaded BB 
EASTON EA90 Stem (120cm) 
EASTON EA90 Seatpost 
EASTON EA70 Handlbar (44cm) 
Specialized Waterbottle Cages 
Cateye KodakGallery.com Sierra Nevada Team Issue Wireless Cyclometer 
MAVIC Kysrium ES wheelset 
MICHELIN Pro 2 Race Service Course Tires 
FIZIK Aliante Saddle (Scuffed badly)


----------



## RaiderHater

Especially because they were selling this same bike in santa barbara

http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/bik/239287084.html


----------



## Merlindog

It was a scam. I responded to the listing, got back some bs response that sounded like someone overseas had concocted and was ready to sell me the bike for next to nothing. Yes, the bike was offered for way less than they have been popping up on ebay for.


----------



## kjmunc

Bummer it wasn't legit.....I was about to press "send" on an email to that guy when my wife slapped me upside the head and reminded me that there's no such thing as a free lunch


----------

